# Ford 7.3 oil pan ??



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

I have an 2000 F-450 4x4 automatic that is in need of an oil pan. I know this subject has been talked about a lot before, but I haven't been able to find the answer to my question. I know that to do a proper repair, the motor must come out. If I was to remove the front clip (ie radiator, grill, and fenders) does the turbo still have to come off? Also, is it easier to pull the engine with or with out transmission with all that removed?

Thanks


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

i know a guy who does them cheeper than anyone else in the area. 

only catch is 

he cuts out the engine crossmember . does the pan. welds it back in place. ( only after telling them what he is going to do and thay o.k. it ) 

he has even done a few on plow trucks. no problems yet. 

just another idea for you to think of. as pulling a 7.3 is a pita. 

and did you check on a oem ford pan? i swaped a pan 1 time made from china. was 20 bucks more than ford pan and made wrong. had to do it over with ford pan. the corners at the rounds for the main seal areas were 45* not 90* didnt pinch gasket correctly. leaked oil up hills.


----------



## 02powerstroke (Nov 7, 2006)

MidcoastMainiac;948876 said:


> I have an 2000 F-450 4x4 automatic that is in need of an oil pan. I know this subject has been talked about a lot before, but I haven't been able to find the answer to my question. I know that to do a proper repair, the motor must come out. If I was to remove the front clip (ie radiator, grill, and fenders) does the turbo still have to come off? Also, is it easier to pull the engine with or with out transmission with all that removed?
> 
> Thanks


Is it a dump? because you can unbolt the front of cab mounts jack the cab up( its its a dump you tilt the bed up so the cab dose not smash the bed) unbolt the motor mounts, jack the front of the motor up and sneak the pan out.


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

it seems common for these to go bad. why is that? just curious. i dont have one but you never know may in future.


----------



## MidcoastMainiac (Aug 27, 2009)

It does have a dump bed and what a concept. I am going to run the idea past my mechanic this morning as my truck is already in his shop for other problems.


----------



## mycirus (Dec 6, 2008)

My brother did his in his driveway. Twice....the first time it leaked. Boy was he mad. But he got it done.


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

im doing one in my 97 in the spring, i think im gong to por 15 the new pan. anyone have issues with pulling the motor and the trans together?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Find someone who knows how to weld, I mean really knows their stuff, cut the cross member, drop the pan, install new one, weld crossmember back in place and be done with it. 

This happens because (forgive the deragotory tone here) IH used crap for steel. Ford allowed them to use crap for steel. Probably because some idiot bean counter thought they could save $.50 by using crap steel and then they lost their butts on warranty work replacing crap steel oil pans.

Ignore the Disclaimer on this one.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;949960 said:


> Find someone who knows how to weld, I mean really knows their stuff, cut the cross member, drop the pan, install new one, weld crossmember back in place and be done with it.


I take it you have done this?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

cretebaby;950005 said:


> I take it you have done this?


See my disclaimer.

Only the facts. I don't joke around.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;950009 said:


> See my disclaimer.
> 
> Only the facts. I don't joke around.


Hmmmm.....I see no disclaimer. 

I wonder if it fell victim to the big red button. :laughing:


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

cretebaby;950028 said:


> Hmmmm.....I see no disclaimer.
> 
> I wonder if it fell victim to the big red button. :laughing:


This is what they use


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

More like this.


----------



## nymustang50 (Dec 15, 2007)

Bad poor metal is the cause. And in the dealer they have a special hoist for the 7.3 when doing the oil pans. The cutting of the cross member will work.. New York state DPW does it to there own trucks when they needed the oil pans..


----------



## bluerage94 (Dec 24, 2004)

I was lucky the dealer did mine under warranty...They originally told me they wouldn't because I plow with the truck...


----------



## tracer22j (Dec 11, 2009)

i can't believe cutting the crossmember out and welding it back in would be a good way we unbolt cab mounts jack up body then undo tranny and motor mounts its easier than all that cutting and welding let me guess you torch it out too


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tracer22j;950422 said:


> i can't believe cutting the crossmember out and welding it back in would be a good way we unbolt cab mounts jack up body then undo tranny and motor mounts its easier than all that cutting and welding let me guess you torch it out too


Believe it and it is waaaaay easier and cheaper.


----------



## tracer22j (Dec 11, 2009)

its also kinda hackin it but what ever works i guess we have clipped trucks before but never took torch out and cut a crossmember out and welded it back in


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tracer22j;950422 said:


> i can't believe cutting the crossmember out and welding it back in would be a good way we unbolt cab mounts jack up body then undo tranny and motor mounts its easier than all that cutting and welding *let me guess you torch it out too*


What do you mean by that?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Have a gander at this thread. I've posted a link in it showing a pictorial on how one guy cut his crossmember out, put in a new pan, and welded it back up:

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83524


----------



## tracer22j (Dec 11, 2009)

its fine is its done right


----------



## tracer22j (Dec 11, 2009)

did one last week in a 2004 6.0 took 4 hrs by unbloting cab and motor mounts hardest part is gettting all the tiny rotted out pan bolts out they were basically nothing


----------



## tking (Oct 30, 2009)

do not cut the crossmember out of the truck we have body shops that pay us to weld in cross members for them 
the proper way is to lift the motor up you may have to take off the turbo if it is the big garret turbo it is not hard you will need about 4" to get the job done that cross member is made to brake so the engine will drop down in a front ender it helps keep the motor out of the cab if you weld it wrong it could get bad if you look at your frame on a ford it is welded on just behind the fire wall it is all part of the system


----------



## rsd501 (Nov 30, 2009)

there is any easy way to fix the oil pan to keep the truck leak free for a few years. I drain the oil from the truck, sand the rusted part of the oil pan down to bare metal and apply a gas tank repair kit over rusted through spot. I have done this in two spots, it's a lot cheaper, keeps the truck leak free. The oldest patch on my truck is probably 5 years old and still no leaks... I used to drive 30,000 miles a year in it too. Now it is just a plow truck and there is no way I am replacing the oil pan on a 185,000 mile rust bucket. The gasket around my dipstick on the oil pan was leaking too, cleaned all around that nut that holds the base of the dipstick tube in the oil pan, and J.B. weld all around it. Leak free, and $7 to fix.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tking;950925 said:


> do not cut the crossmember out of the truck we have body shops that pay us to weld in cross members for them
> 
> Why? If you're getting paid to weld them in, why can't I have my guy weld them in?
> 
> ...


You sure? What about the frame right behind the front axle, isn't that the break point for front end accidents? Could be, I just haven't looked at it that way.

PS Have you ever heard of punctuation?



rsd501;954751 said:


> there is any easy way to fix the oil pan to keep the truck leak free for a few years. I drain the oil from the truck, sand the rusted part of the oil pan down to bare metal and apply a gas tank repair kit over rusted through spot. I have done this in two spots, it's a lot cheaper, keeps the truck leak free. The oldest patch on my truck is probably 5 years old and still no leaks... I used to drive 30,000 miles a year in it too. Now it is just a plow truck and there is no way I am replacing the oil pan on a 185,000 mile rust bucket. The gasket around my dipstick on the oil pan was leaking too, cleaned all around that nut that holds the base of the dipstick tube in the oil pan, and J.B. weld all around it. Leak free, and $7 to fix.


Done this as well, but sometimes they get to a point that this won't work anymore.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tking;950925 said:


> do not cut the crossmember out of the truck we have body shops that pay us to weld in cross members for them
> the proper way is to lift the motor up you may have to take off the turbo if it is the big garret turbo it is not hard you will need about 4" to get the job done that cross member is made to brake so the engine will drop down in a front ender it helps keep the motor out of the cab if you weld it wrong it could get bad if you look at your frame on a ford it is welded on just behind the fire wall it is all part of the system


I've got to agree with Mark on this. Why can you weld in a crossmember, but nobody else can? Aren't they welded in at the factory too? Did you do those welds as well?
Now, the last time I was under a 7.3, I was trying to get it started at 2am. I'll admit I wasn't looking closely at the crossmember, nor any of the other crumple zones. But I suspect when these guys cut the member out, they leave the factory welds to the frame rail (that you did?) intact and cut inboard some. Then when they weld them back together, the original weld between the member and frame (thank you, nice job BTW) is intact. The member is now probably stronger, especially if they fish plate them.

Did I miss something here?

BTW, the frame breaks, the brakes stop the truck.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;954861 said:


> BTW, the frame breaks, the brakes stop the truck.


Stolen from a former member here at PS

Literacy should not be considered optional in computer based communication.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

2COR517;954861 said:


> BTW, the frame breaks, the brakes stop the truck.





Mark Oomkes;954865 said:


> Stolen from a former member here at PS


I did not steal it intentionally. I meant no harm nor disrespect to the former member.


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

at the shop that i work. the 2 of us can have a 7.3 out it 2 hrs or less.. its the best way to make sure u get a good seal on the new oil pan. plus u can fix all of the other 7.3 problems that they are know for the bill is usually under 1000.00 to do it right just so u know...


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Bingo!

The link that I posted that showed the pictorial detailed this. Motormounts were still connected, they only cut out the piece that was not welded, the piece between the frame rails. Actually, aren't the crossmenbers riveted in place, when I stop and think about it?



2COR517;954861 said:


> I've got to agree with Mark on this. Why can you weld in a crossmember, but nobody else can? Aren't they welded in at the factory too? Did you do those welds as well?
> Now, the last time I was under a 7.3, I was trying to get it started at 2am. I'll admit I wasn't looking closely at the crossmember, nor any of the other crumple zones. But I suspect when these guys cut the member out, they leave the factory welds to the frame rail (that you did?) intact and cut inboard some. Then when they weld them back together, the original weld between the member and frame (thank you, nice job BTW) is intact. The member is now probably stronger, especially if they fish plate them.
> 
> Did I miss something here?
> ...


----------



## tking (Oct 30, 2009)

we weld them back with a computerized system most of the time it is because a person did not weld them on correct and the truck frame diamond out on them. i have a 02 F350 been their did it on two of the welding trucks all i am saying in Colorado they will tag you they is DOT if they see a welding job on the cross member i have to give the owner of the truck a form and they show it to the DOT COPS it can be over kill but it has to do with how much the 7.3 weighs and how ford engineered the frame if your way works go for it all i look at is it safe a plow truck is put to the test hell you never know what will work


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

tking;955033 said:


> we weld them back with a computerized system most of the time it is because a person did not weld them on correct and the truck frame diamond out on them. i have a 02 F350 been their did it on two of the welding trucks all i am saying in Colorado they will tag you they is DOT if they see a welding job on the cross member i have to give the owner of the truck a form and they show it to the DOT COPS it can be over kill but it has to do with how much the 7.3 weighs and how ford engineered the frame if your way works go for it all i look at is it safe a plow truck is put to the test hell you never know what will work


Did you type that all in one breath?

Punctuation is your friend, trust me.

Because I just read it and I'm winded.

What is a computerized welding system?

Since I'm not in Colorado I'm not too concerned about CODOT.

What does the form say that you gave to the owner of the truck?

What is truck frame diamond out?

And since my welder is certified and has been welding since before I was born I am not too concerned with his ability to fix it properly.


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

So he's been at it at least 16 years, eh?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;955051 said:


> So he's been at it at least 16 years, eh?


I am no longer posting anything humorous or factual.

Please take that into account from now on.


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

So how much are you guys paying to have the cross member cut out, oil pan changed, reinstalled, and welded back in?


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Don,t know, most of the ones I've seen on line are done by the guys themselves. However the going rate to pull the motor and put a new pan on by the dealers has been a low of $2500 up posted on the Ford truck specific forums, hence the reasoning for cutting the frame cross member.



bry03;955250 said:


> So how much are you guys paying to have the cross member cut out, oil pan changed, reinstalled, and welded back in?


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

we do them for a 1000. if u know anyone that's looking to get them done in Michigan. there not that bad to do.. and most of the time the turbo pedestal needs o rings and the exhaust manifolds needs gaskets.. we look at all that when we do them..


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

tking;955033 said:


> we weld them back with a computerized system .......





Mark Oomkes;955047 said:


> What is a computerized welding system?


x2

Would like to hear about this computerized welding system....


----------



## coral (May 4, 2008)

Mark Oomkes;955106 said:


> I am no longer posting anything humorous or factual.
> 
> Please take that into account from now on.


 gonna get pretty boring around here again......


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

I think that if my oil pan ever leaks i will call the enterprise and have scotty "beam" my 7.3 out


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

What happened to tking? I want to hear about this computerized welding thing. The boy is good with compupers, and I can string a bead. I'm thinking we can put the two together and start a business.....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;958231 said:


> What happened to tking? I want to hear about this computerized welding thing. The boy is good with compupers, and I can string a bead. I'm thinking we can put the two together and start a business.....


He was here\hear yesterday.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

bry03;954913 said:


> at the shop that i work. the 2 of us can have a 7.3 out it 2 hrs or less.. its the best way to make sure u get a good seal on the new oil pan. plus u can fix all of the other 7.3 problems that they are know for the bill is usually under 1000.00 to do it right just so u know...


Where are you in michigan? I have 2 trucks with 7.3s that need oilpans. Im in the chicagoland area. Ill bring both at the same time.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

2COR517;958231 said:


> What happened to tking? I want to hear about this computerized welding thing. The boy is good with compupers, and I can string a bead. I'm thinking we can put the two together and start a business.....


Gotta get back on this one.


----------



## bry03 (Nov 14, 2008)

We're in Woodland, half way between Grand Rapids and Lansing.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

when I swapped the 7.3 into my Bronco, I bought a new pan, brought it to be sandblasted, and then POR-15'd it.


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

That would be totally awesome a 7.3 in A Bronco ! 
Another transplant I would like to see would be a 7.3 in a real hummer 1.


----------



## mwalsh9152 (Dec 30, 2008)

its getting closer to being finished by the day. Shocks, a few wiring gremlins and an oil leak and its driveable!


----------



## cuttinscott (Dec 12, 2009)

Seems like this oil pan thing is WAYYYYYY to COMMON.......... You would think somebody would of designed and marketed a Stainless Steel or A HD Aluminum Oil Pan for these corn binders by now???????????????? I know of a 01' F550 7.3 that has has 2 oil pans in under 45,000 miles????


Or Buy a Duramax ussmileyflag


Scott


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

its the steel used, not the design. buying a dmax is not a solution. Making proper preventative measures are pretty easy. All it takes is a little por15 and about and hour of your time.


----------



## Evanbrendel (Jan 2, 2010)

MickiRig1;964362 said:


> That would be totally awesome a 7.3 in A Bronco !
> Another transplant I would like to see would be a 7.3 in a real hummer 1.


itd be a tight squeeze in a h1!!


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

mwalsh9152;963504 said:


> when I swapped the 7.3 into my Bronco, I bought a new pan, brought it to be sandblasted, and then POR-15'd it.


I'd love to see some pics of the build


----------



## MickiRig1 (Dec 5, 2003)

I seen in a 4x4 magizine a CJ7 Jeep that had a Dodge V10 installed. They had to take another front clip and graft on lenght to get it to fit. 
I would think it would be almost un-drivable with that much power.


----------



## ahoron (Jan 22, 2007)

wrong thread


----------



## jedi1 (Mar 1, 2008)

First off i've been a ford tech for 10 yrs, 7.3's have to come out, no need to pull fenders etc, all ya have to pull is the grill and support and the top part of the core support (12 bolts i believe) turbo has to come off but it takes 10 minuits to pull it, if your replacing the pan you really should put a rear seal in it. but usually the icp pump, front cover,turbo up tubes and the turbo pedistal are leaking. We had an average of 10 out a week and 2 guys doing them at all times...

to who ever said the exh. manifold gaskets need replaced the 7.3 never had any from the factory and the only reason they leak is from excessive egt's.

the 6.0 pan can be snuck out in chassis pending it has an automatic!


----------

